# EEA Family Permit from Dubai



## Raza133

Hi All,

I am applying for a EEA Permit from Dubai and have a few questions. 

My situation: Wife is a EU living in UK since April 5th employed but only 1 salary transferred. We got married in Jan this year and lived in Dubai for 3 months but she was on visitors visa as we were unsure of were we wanted to settle. 

My Questions:
What documents do I need to submit with the application?
Do I need to show my salary certificate addressed to the consulate?
Does she need the EEA Certificate Number?
Do I need to fill in any finance details such as Salary, Expenses, funds for trip etc...
My wife earns 1500 GBP. Should that be enough?

Thank you for your answers in advance.


----------



## Cherie8

*EU Family Permit*



Raza133 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for a EEA Permit from Dubai and have a few questions.
> 
> My situation: Wife is a EU living in UK since April 5th employed but only 1 salary transferred. We got married in Jan this year and lived in Dubai for 3 months but she was on visitors visa as we were unsure of were we wanted to settle.
> 
> My Questions:
> What documents do I need to submit with the application?
> Do I need to show my salary certificate addressed to the consulate?
> Does she need the EEA Certificate Number?
> Do I need to fill in any finance details such as Salary, Expenses, funds for trip etc...
> My wife earns 1500 GBP. Should that be enough?
> 
> Thank you for your answers in advance.




Hi Raza133

Your story sounds similar to our situation and would like to know what happened to your process and application for EU family permit?


At the moment I reside in Dubai and my husband NON EU national is on a 3 month visit visa here, we are planning to move to the UK permanently. I will be looking for a job once I am in London and so will he.

Can you tell me if you submitted additional documents such as photo's of you together, facebook conversations, Skype calls etc. to proof you're genuinely married as I read many have done this here on the forum.

Is a joint bank account necessary? 

Also, my husband at the moment is financially dependent ( he lost his job recently)

Please share your experience and any advise you can give us would be really appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## Raza133

Hi,

The application process is pretty straight forward. If you apply from UAE it would take no longer than 10 working days. Yes i attached my wedding pics n stuff. 

His finance doesnt matter as that does not have to be declared.

Let me know if I can assit further.


----------



## Cherie8

Thanks, will prepare all our documents and apply from UAE. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## noo

Hi, I am wanting to apply for an EEA family permit and I live in Dubai. Where exactly do you go to apply for it here? VFS don't seem to have that as an online option. Thanks


----------



## noo

Please can you tell me where in Dubai you applied and how? Vfs and the embassy have not been able to help. Thank you


----------



## Tanaga

Cherie8 said:


> *EU Family Permit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Raza133
> 
> Your story sounds similar to our situation and would like to know what happened to your process and application for EU family permit?
> 
> 
> At the moment I reside in Dubai and my husband NON EU national is on a 3 month visit visa here, we are planning to move to the UK permanently. I will be looking for a job once I am in London and so will he.
> 
> Can you tell me if you submitted additional documents such as photo's of you together, facebook conversations, Skype calls etc. to proof you're genuinely married as I read many have done this here on the forum.
> 
> Is a joint bank account necessary?
> 
> Also, my husband at the moment is financially dependent ( he lost his job recently)
> 
> Please share your experience and any advise you can give us would be really appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,


Did you got EEA visa from dubai on visit visa?


----------

